# RCD (FI) in Schaltanlagen



## Toddy80 (13 August 2009)

Hallo,

mich würde mal eure Meinung nach RCD's in Schaltanlagen (Maschinensteuerungen) interesieren. 
Was ist Vorschrift?
Wo findet man dieses Thema in den Normen?

Schönen Gruß

Toddy


----------



## Homer79 (13 August 2009)

DIN VDE 0100 Teil 410


----------



## Toddy80 (19 August 2009)

Ja, laut Norm ist ein RCD ja nur in Stromkreisen mit Steckvorrichtungen, die von laien bedient werden können, vorgeschrieben.
Mich würde nun aber mal interessieren ob ihr in euren Schaltanlagen RCD's einsetzt oder nicht?

Gruß


----------

